

How and Why We Designed Lucida - Tomte
http://bigelowandholmes.typepad.com/bigelow-holmes/2014/10/how-and-why-we-designed-lucida.html

======
TazeTSchnitzel
That post itself is shown in Lucida and, my, that's a very readable typeface.
Shows the decisions they made were the right ones.

------
PhantomGremlin
This is a great introduction to typeface design. There's a lot of
craftsmanship involved.

